# Just had a bath



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Just thought I'll share some new pics of Pepsi she has just had a bath .


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhh bless,,,,,,,,


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

brilliant..! 

storm hates the bath with a passion.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh she is lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics like the one with towel on her head like a scarf


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL bless her...cute pictures


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Great pics! She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> Just thought I'll share some new pics of Pepsi she has just had a bath .


Awww - she's beautiful! And those eyes  you just want to hug her


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind comments , she's sitting wagging her tail as to say I know there talking about me mum 
Pepsi sends lots of big licks to you all


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Another set of great pics-love the hooded towel one-and bog belly tickles right back at ya Pepsi-don't let your mum steal them


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just having a quick browse and saw this enchanting colleciton - what super pictures. What a darling dog your collie is  Love the picture with the towel on her head - just like a little nun LOL


----------

